# World of Tanks Bonus



## thubania (6. Februar 2012)

Wer die Computerbild Spiele 3/12 hat und die World of Tanks Bonuscard nicht braucht, da wäre ich sehr interessiert dran!

Könnte mich mit den anderen Codes aus der Aufgabe revancieren!


----------



## Z28LET (7. Februar 2012)

Liegt der Code auf dem Datenträger vor, oder im Heft?


----------



## thubania (7. Februar 2012)

Ist im heft!

Tausche gerne auch gegen zwei andere Codes aus dem heft!


Grüße


----------



## Z28LET (8. Februar 2012)

Kann man mehr als einen dieser Code pro Account nutzen?


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Februar 2012)

Könnt ihre kurz erläutern, was der Code einem gibt?
Evtl. lohnt es sich ja, ein wenig Geld für das Heft hinzulegen.


----------



## Z28LET (8. Februar 2012)

~1500 Gold


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Februar 2012)

wow, danke für den tip.
wenn jemand einen übrig hat bitte melden. hab noch Codes fürn par andere spiele, die ich nicht nutze.
will nur ungern 3,50 fürn 7 eus code ausgeben.


----------



## thubania (13. Februar 2012)

Interessiere mich auch für die Culture-Codes aus selbiger Ausgabe"


----------



## MESeidel (25. Februar 2012)

Ja falls noch jemand CBS codes hat, ich hab noch Cultures Codes.
Würde auch Cultures 2:1 Wot tauschen ;o)
Pm ist ja klar...


----------



## böhser onkel (7. März 2012)

Die gehn eh net


----------



## Robonator (7. März 2012)

Meiner funktionierte


----------



## MESeidel (7. März 2012)

Was meinst du?
Cultures Codes sind jetzt abgelaufen: JA....

Wot Codes haben bei mir alle funktioniert.
Aber ich will nicht sagen das es keine Leute gab, die Pech hatten.


----------



## böhser onkel (7. März 2012)

Ja er sagt, falscher Code


----------

